# The Sports List Game



## Cam1

Thought of this earlier today. The way the game goes is the first person mentions a list topic and starts with the best on that list, then the next person mentions the second best, and so on. After the list gets to 5 the person who posted the 5th item on the list selects a new topic and the next poster starts it.

So, to kick things off.

The Top 5 Pitchers Currently in the MLB:

1. Justin Verlander


----------



## anonymid

2. Clayton Kershaw


----------



## Limmy

3. Stephen Strasburg


----------



## Cam1

4. Felix Hernandez


----------



## anonymid

5. Cliff Lee

Top five Super Bowls.


----------



## Cam1

1. XXXVIII (Patriots over Panthers) 

Awesome game.


----------



## anonymid

2. Super Bowl XXV (Giants 20, Bills 19)


----------



## Limmy

3. Superbowl XXXIX (Patriots 24, Eagles 21) ill admit i cried like a baby that day ;c still hurts


----------



## anonymid

4. Super Bowl XLIII (Steelers 27, Cardinals 23)


----------



## Limmy

5. Superbowl XLII (Giants 17, Patriots 14)

Top 5 QBs all time


----------



## farfegnugen

1. Elway. Not really a big fan, but he went to a lot of Superbowls without a lot of talent surrounding him.


----------



## rdrr

2. Joe Montana


----------



## Evo1114

3. Johnny Unitas


----------



## Cam1

4. Tom Brady


----------



## Limmy

Top 5 Olympic sports


----------



## farfegnugen

1. Women's gymnastics


----------



## Zeppelin

2. Biathlon ( Skiing and rifle shooting)


----------



## Limmy

3. Swimming


----------



## Cam1

4. Hockey


----------



## Limmy

5. ping pong

some 1 else can pick the next subject


----------



## Evo1114

5 Worst Sports Franchises...


----------



## Cam1

1. Florida Panthers


----------



## Limmy

2. Dallas Cowgirls


----------



## Cam1

I don't like them but in pretty sure they're one of the top 5 richest, lol ^

3. Chicago Cubs


----------



## Jay-Son

4. LA Clippers
(sure they look great now, but if you followed basketball for the previous 20 years you will surely be in accord with me)


----------



## anonymid

5. Jacksonville Jaguars

Top five outbursts/tantrums/tirades by coaches or managers (any sport); can be in-game, post-game, whenever. Include video if possible!


----------



## Limmy

1.


----------



## anonymid

2. Earl Weaver


----------



## Limmy

3.


----------



## Evo1114

4.


----------



## Buerhle

5.






The five best qbs in the NFL 2013 draft.


----------



## Cam1

Ha, there aren't many.

1. Ryan Nassib


----------



## Limmy

2. EJ Manuel


----------



## Evo1114

3. Geno Smith


----------



## Cam1

4. Matt Barkley


----------



## Limmy

5. Tyler Wilson

Top 5 sports movies


----------



## Cam1

1. The Sandlot


----------



## Evo1114

2. Raging Bull


----------



## Cam1

3. Rudy


----------



## Jay-Son

Karate Kid


----------



## Cam1

5. Miracle


5 best sports franchises


----------



## anonymid

1. Green Bay Packers


----------



## Cam1

2. Detroit Red Wings


----------



## anonymid

3. St. Louis Cardinals


----------



## fonz

4. Manchester United


----------



## Limmy

5. Philadelphia Eagles

I cant think of anything good, you pick 
|
|
|
v


----------



## anonymid

^ New topic!


----------



## Cam1

Top 5 NBA Players of all time


----------



## anonymid

1. Michael Jordan


----------



## Jay-Son

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## anonymid

3. Bill Russell


----------



## foe

4. Magic Johnson


----------



## Cam1

5. Kobe Bryant

5 best coaches currently coaching at the professional level.


----------



## Limmy

1. Chip Kelly


----------



## anonymid

2. Greg Popovich


----------



## Cam1

3. Bruce Bochy


----------



## Evo1114

4. Bill Belichek (puke)


----------



## Buerhle

5 Joe Maddon

Top 5 NFL offenses for upcoming season

Maybe Limmy skip this 1 . See if anybody lists the Eagles. Lol.

Edit: or Limmy you can pick 1, but YOU can't pick Philadelphia.


----------



## Buerhle

That sh1t is hilarious though, chip Kelly. Lol


----------



## Buerhle

Crap. My bad.

I'll post for Limmy

Limmy:

1 Eagles - desean, lesean, maclin. #swag


----------



## Limmy

Buerhle said:


> Crap. My bad.
> 
> I'll post for Limmy
> 
> Limmy:
> 
> 1 Eagles - desean, lesean, maclin. #swag


 haha you took the words right out of my mouth! you know me 2 well!


















also
#2 Green Bay Packers


----------



## Evo1114

3. New Orleans Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Gotta go with the Pats as a top 5 offense.


----------



## Limmy

5. Denver Broncos

Top 5 NFL Defenses


----------



## Jay-Son

2000 Baltimore Ravens


----------



## Evo1114

Of all time?

2. 1976 Pittsburgh Steelers. The Steel Curtain.


----------



## Limmy

meant this year  but sure lets go with all time xD

3. 91' Gang Green Defense!


----------



## anonymid

4. '85 Bears


----------



## foe

2002 Tampa Bay Bucaneers

Greatest (Top 5) championship upsets in any sports


----------



## anonymid

1. Jets over Colts, Super Bowl III


----------



## Jay-Son

2. 1983 NC State Wolfpack over the Houston Cougars (NCAA basketball finals)


----------



## farfegnugen

Miracle on Ice- US vs Russians. I'm not sure of the year.


----------



## Limmy

4. Eagles over Packers in 1960 NFL Championship


----------



## anonymid

farfegnugen said:


> Miracle on Ice- US vs Russians. I'm not sure of the year.


1980 (and the victory over Russia wasn't actually the final game; the U.S. beat Finland for the gold).

5. Villanova over Georgetown, 1985 NCAA basketball championship.

Top five sports video games.


----------



## Limmy

1. Madden


----------



## farfegnugen

anonymid said:


> 1980 (and the victory over Russia wasn't actually the final game; the U.S. beat Finland for the gold).


Yeah, you're right. I should have remembered that. 

NCAA Football


----------



## anonymid

3. Tecmo Super Bowl


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> 3. Tecmo Super Bowl


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! played that game before, all i remember is bo was unbeatable

4. NHL


----------



## anonymid

Limmy said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! played that game before, all i remember is bo was unbeatable


As was this guy:


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> As was this guy:


haha! cunningham!

5. NBA2K

In honor of tomorrows draft 
Top 5 number #1 overall picks in the NFL Draft


----------



## anonymid

1. Peyton Manning


----------



## Limmy

2. John Elway


----------



## scooby

Every time I see this thread, the topic is always NFL which I know nothing about. I always miss the more general sports ones.


----------



## Evo1114

3. Troy Aikman


----------



## Cam1

4. Bruce Smith


----------



## Limmy

5. JaMarcus Russell 









Top 5 picks in the Draft tonight?


----------



## Cam1

1. Luke Joeckle


----------



## Evo1114

2. Eric Fisher


----------



## Limmy

3. Shariff Floyd


----------



## Limmy

4. DION JORDAN (sorry had 2 pick 4 my eagles :3)


----------



## Cam1

5. Dee Milliner

Top 5 Goalies currently in the NHL


----------



## Limmy

1. Johnathan Quick


----------



## Cam1

^ Oh thank god, I thought you would say Bryzgalov, LOL.

2. Henrik Lundqvist (as much as I hate to say it)


----------



## Limmy

^ Psshhh no he is more like #3 xD
3. Ilya Bryzgalov


----------



## Cam1

4. Pekka Rinne

No Limmy, I didn't say 5 _worst_ goalies


----------



## Jay-Son

5. Pekka Rinne

Top 5 ummm 2nd round NBA draft picks


----------



## anonymid

1. Alex English


----------



## scooby

2. Manu Ginobili


----------



## anonymid

3. Dennis Rodman


----------



## Cam1

4. Marc Gasol


----------



## Buerhle

5 Jeff Hornacek

The best stadiums you have not been to, but want to go to... 

I don't know, there you go.


----------



## Cam1

1. Camden Yards

I've only ever been to Fenway and the old Expos stadium, whatever it was called.


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> the old Expos stadium, whatever it was called.


Olympic Stadium. I've been there too.

2. The Big House


----------



## farfegnugen

Wembley


----------



## Limmy

4. Lincoln Financial Field


----------



## fonz

5. Melbourne Cricket Ground

Top 5 sexiest sportspeople


----------



## farfegnugen

1. Erin Andrews


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## anonymid

3. Mark Madsen


----------



## Buerhle

4 Dennis Rodman


----------



## Buerhle

5










Top 5 players you hope to see win a championship. (maybe that have not yet done so)


----------



## nwet96

*Best Teams in College Football*

1. Alabama Crimson Tide

Hey Tigers! Hey Tigers! Hey Tigers! We just beat the hell out of you! Rammer Jammer, Yellowhammer, give 'em hell, Alabama!

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Phanatic26

Buerhle said:


> Top 5 players you hope to see win a championship. (maybe that have not yet done so)


No particular order
1. Roy Halladay (No WS yet)
2. Claude Giroux (No Stanley Cup yet)
3. Marcus Camby (No ring yet)
4. Utley/Howard/Rollins and Phillies core win one more before "window closes"
5. Brady win one more before he retires

Next:
The top 3 most overrated players in sports


----------



## Limmy

oh dear this thread got broke last couple posts xD
who ever posts #5 picks next topic, and you only post once 

start a new one? 
Top 5 most hated athletes?


----------



## Limmy

1. Eli Manning


----------



## fonz

What happened to this thread?
2. Floyd Mayweather Jr


----------



## The Patriot

3. Michael Vick. (he should actually be #1) how is Eli the most hated athlete? what? Michael Vick takes first place though.


----------



## anonymid

4. Lance Armstrong


----------



## farfegnugen

Lebron

edit

Someone you would like to see traded to your favorite team?


----------



## anonymid

1. Bryce Harper


----------



## Cam1

2. Larry Fitzgerald - though it will never happen it would be amazing.


----------



## retracekim

3. Rudy Gay to the Lakers this past offseason (should've happen)


----------



## Zeppelin

4. Messi ( transfered from Barcelona to the Sounders, it is never going to happen though).


----------



## Cam1

5. Buster Posey


5 best players over 25 in the MLB


----------



## anonymid

1. Miguel Cabrera


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't follow baseball that much

2. Verlander


----------



## anonymid

3. Ryan Braun


----------



## Jay-Son

4. Jose Bautista (Some serious bias there)


----------



## retracekim

5. Matt Kemp 

Best NBA scorers no one talks about of the modern era (after merger)

1. Adrian Dantley


----------



## retracekim

anonymid said:


> 5. Evan Longoria
> 
> Top five NBA players under six feet tall (all-time).


We have two at the same time now....lets do it!

1. Terrell Brandon


----------



## anonymid

Heh, whoops, just deleted mine when I saw yours. We'll do the best players under six-feet, then (but lets definitely get to the forgotten scorers afterward; that's a good category).

2. Muggsy Bogues


----------



## Jay-Son

3. Damon Stoudamire


----------



## anonymid

4. Michael Adams


----------



## Evo1114

5. Calvin Murphy

for the other one...

2. Alex English


----------



## anonymid

3. Mitch Richmond


----------



## anonymid

4. Mark Aguirre


----------



## Jay-Son

5. Chris Mullin


----------



## anonymid

Guess we need a new topic:

Other than Sandy Koufax, top five Major League pitchers with fewer than 200 career wins (retired players only).


----------



## Jay-Son

my fault i forgot to raise a ne wtopic, doh.

for the topic above:
1. Dave Steib


----------



## anonymid

2. David Cone


----------



## anonymid

3. Bret Saberhagen


----------



## anonymid

4. Dwight Gooden


----------



## anonymid

5. Ron Guidry

Well, I guess that topic was a dud.

Let's try: Top five NFL running backs since Barry Sanders retired (so, 1999-present).


----------



## WhoDey85

1. Terrell Davis


----------



## anonymid

2. LaDainian Tomlinson


----------



## WhoDey85

Well I guess Terrell Davis' last productive year was 98 but he played until 01. Does that still count or are we talking production in those specific years?


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Well I guess Terrell Davis' last productive year was 98 but he played until 01. Does that still count or are we talking production in those specific years?


Yeah, I was thinking only in the specific years after '98, so Davis wouldn't count in this instance. I'd actually forgotten how completely he'd collapsed after his huge year in '98. I didn't realize that he never even played a full season again after that. So, you can edit your pick if you want (no big deal, though).


----------



## Buerhle

3 Adrian Peterson Vikings


----------



## WhoDey85

oh ok, I'll change Davis to Edgerrin James.


----------



## Buerhle

Terrell Davis was so good though.


----------



## WhoDey85

Buerhle said:


> Terrell Davis was so good though.


Oh yeah definitely. But for some reason I was thinking Davis played more after the Barry Sanders era.


----------



## anonymid

4. Tiki Barber


----------



## Limmy

5. Shaun Alexander










Top 5 Favorite Rivalries


----------



## Cam1

1. Red Wings - Blackhawks


----------



## Limmy

2. Eagles - Giants


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Vikings vs packers skollll!


----------



## Limmy

4. Penguins - Flyers


----------



## Cam1

5. Bruins vs. Canadians










The 5 worst players in professional sport.


----------



## anonymid

1. Jeff Francoeur


----------



## Limmy

2. Eli Manning


----------



## Jay-Son

3. Kwame Brown


----------



## anonymid

4. Delmon Young


----------



## retracekim

5. Eddie Curry- only played in one game this year so it counts. His prominent negative player efficiency ratings (average is 15 I mind you) and his yearly win shares rating near the bottom of the league proves that he's the worst regular rotation guy of the last ten years. 

But the worst I've seen play this year was Devin Ebanks as far as scrubs go and Austin Rivers Rivers as far as rotation guys go.


----------



## Limmy

^Forgot topic

Top 5 Mascots

1. Swoop


----------



## Zeppelin

2. Squatch


----------



## someguy21

3 Phillie Phanatic


----------



## anonymid

4. Sam the Minuteman!


----------



## prisonofmind

5. come on, Burnie.


----------



## nila11

these are some name of sports games.
Laisse tomber les filles
Laisse tomber les filles
Un jour c’est toi qu’on laissera
Laisse tomber les filles etc


----------



## Limmy

im glad you like my signature

Also remember who ever does # 5 picks the next topic

Top 5 current QBs

1. Tom Brady


----------



## prisonofmind

SORRY LIMMY. WANNA FIST FIGHT ABOUT IT. Jk homie.

2. Peyton Manning


----------



## IcedOver

Those first two are at another level, I think, and ranking anyone else is hard. As much as I want to pick my guy, and as much as I think Rodgers is overrated, I'll have to say . . . 

3. Aaron Rodgers (I guess because he beat Ben in the Super Bowl.)


----------



## fonz

4.Drew Brees


----------



## retracekim

5. Phillip Rivers

Best international NBA players of all time. 

1. Arvydas Sabonis


----------



## anonymid

2. Hakeem Olajuwon


----------



## Limmy

3. Steve Nash


----------



## Jay-Son

4. Minute Bol .. oh yes I did just drop that name


----------



## anonymid

5. Dirk Nowitzki

Five worst blown calls by refs/umps/officials, all time (any sport).


----------



## Limmy

1.


----------



## anonymid

2.


----------



## Limmy

3. Replacement Refs


----------



## Cam1

4. Every NBA game ever played ever.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, appropriate time to bump this thread. :lol

5. SMU phantom goaltending.










Next: top five NCAA basketball tournament moments, all time.


----------

